# CoDeSys Zeitschaltuhr???



## thomas223 (9 November 2011)

Hallo!
Ich bin recht neu hier und versuche mich in CoDeSys!

Als erstes Projekt möchte Ich gerne Kompressoren morgens einschalten und Abends abschalten, doch geneau dort harkt es schon!!!
Ich habe schon heraus gefunden wie Ich FB´s aus den Bibliotheken verwenden kann und habe mich dort schon in einigen versucht! 
Doch:
Wie kann iich eine Erklährung zu den FB´s aufrufen mit einfach F1 ist das anscheinend nicht getan oder?
Kennt jemand einen Funktionsbaustein mit dem man soetwas wie eine Wochenzeitschaltuhr realisieren kann?
Kennt jemand einen FB`s Mit dem Ich die Systemzeit auslesen kann und hat dazu vieleicht ein Beispiel?

Währe nett wenn mir jemand einen Schups in die richtige Richtung geben Könnte!!!

Danke!

Thomas


----------



## j_poool (9 November 2011)

Hallo!!!
Versuch es mal mit http://oscat.de/ die haben vieles die du sicher brauchen kannst. 

LG
JP


----------



## Commander_Titte (9 November 2011)

Schau dir doch mal die Oscat.lib an. Unter Oscat.de

Edit: Man sollte schreiben und sofort abschicken, und nicht erst schreiben und zwischendurch weglaufen und dann abschicken.


----------



## rambaldi0085 (9 November 2011)

oder einfach selber mit einpaar  " EQ" vergleicherbausteinen basteln

     Aktuelle stunde
EQ Einschaltstunde

       Aktuelle minute
EQ   Ausschaltminute

und damit nen merket setzen (RS Baustein)
und dann noch das ganze zum ausschalten FERTIG

für einfache Zwecke völlig ausreichend...ansonsten würde ich auch die bereits erwähnte oscat lib empfehlen


----------



## rambaldi0085 (9 November 2011)




----------



## thomas223 (9 November 2011)

Danke Danke!!!

Ich wahr aber leider noch Dabei Herauszufinden wie ich die Uhrzeit aus dem Rechner bekomme und dabei konnte mir OSKAT auch nur durch ein zufällig gesehenes Beispiel helfen!!!
Habe das Problem doch jetzt endlich lösen können! sysRtc23/ SysRtcGetTime.

nun kann es hoffentlich los gehen! 

Aber nun bin ich auf dem weg der Wochenschaltuhr! 
Wenn jemand von Euch hierzu noch etwas hat währe das nett mir dieses mit zu teilen!???

MfG

Thomas


----------



## Vagasa (25 März 2014)

rambaldi0085 schrieb:


> oder einfach selber mit einpaar  " EQ" vergleicherbausteinen basteln
> 
> Aktuelle stunde
> EQ Einschaltstunde
> ...





Hallo, nutze Codesys V3.5

Muss das Thema noch aufgreifen. Hab das mit der oscat lib. irgendwie nicht hin bekommen. Kann man denn aktuelle stunde und aktuellen Tag sonst noch irgendwie auslesen? Um die zu vergleichen muss ich die ja auch erstmal aus der CPU lesen. Bitte um Hilfestellung

MFG


----------



## Vagasa (25 März 2014)

Habs doch hinbekommen 
Trotzdem danke!!

MFG


----------



## j_poool (25 März 2014)

http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...tml/tcplclibutilities_nt_setlocaltime.htm&id=



MFG


----------

